

Echelon spy network required to reveal all info recipients in Dotcom case - oreilly
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/politics/news/article.cfm?c_id=280&objectid=10852587

======
oreilly
The judge has also: Ordered details on any other subjects caught in the
illegal surveillance, allowed for Dotcom and his co-accused to sue the New
Zealand police and spy agency for damages and allowed for those damages to
include a copy of all data seized during the raid

(Echelon is an intelligence network of five countries: New Zealand, The United
States, Australia, Canada and Britain)

